# British Leyland 262



## Dualpower (Apr 9, 2013)

Has anyone here been through a leyland 262/72/82 series tractor. Im not a novice with tractors but my 262 needs a clutch and the system that houses it baffles me. Ive split many newhollands fiats and landinis but you cant split leylands im told. Any help appreciated


----------



## 74203 (Apr 14, 2014)

Too bad you likely dealt with it by now but it is not necessary to split the tractor to replace the clutch remove the upper part of the clutch housing


----------



## musicman9016 (Oct 20, 2014)

Sounds like a possible 2 stage clutch. 
Relatively simple job.
THings you will need: Another tractor with a loader on it or a crane of some sort, small hands and arms or a child willing to help, a couple of days free and a lot of patience.

Remove all wiring, remove steering wheel and hand throttle if possible otherwise you'll have to feed the dash over the hand throttle as all that needs to come off. undo the 6 large bolts around the front of the gearbox and the 6 smaller alone the base of the housing.
use the loader to lift the housing off and out of the way
disconnect clutch levers from main shafts, undo 3 bolts from the 2 clutch actuators (this is where you need small hands and a lot of patience as a socket won't fit in there)
bash the shafts through and put the positioning washers aside. (might need to pry them out of the shafts with a screw driver) You may also need new shims for the shafts if they get damaged.
now at the front of the gearbox is the shaft that connects the clutch to the gearbox. Remove 5? bolts from the front disc (turn the engine over on the clutch by hand to get to them all, there's a housing that should look like a weird looking black box. I think it's 6 bolts on the top one and 4 on the bottom. top half removes easy but the bottom you need to remove 2 extra bolts that will be jamming it from coming out. once you remove them it takes a bit of wiggling, prying a swearing but it does come out.
remove 4 bolts from the next 2 piece assembly (the front disc spins so you can get them out through a certain larger hole in it), remove the two clips and pins and slide the sleeve back into the clutch.

I don't think I've missed any steps so far but don't quote me on that. Now here's the tricky part I can't remember unless I'm looking at it. To remove the clutch itself you need to undo I think it's 3 sets of 3 bolts. They should be layed out in sets of 3 sets of 5 bolts and you undo every second bolt. The others hold the 2 clutches together.

Then basically reverse procedure to put it all back together.

Now if it's the pto clutch that needs replacing for the love of god don't pull it apart without first getting the required equipment. To do that you need to buy a few special clips that hold the springs in place cause there is no easy way I know of to humanly get them back in once they're out without having these clips on first.

Hope this helps.


----------

